

Ask HN: Is Google's +1 button one of the signal for Google Search? - p3rs3us

Hi,
I wanted to know if Google's +1 button is really effecting website's ranking on Google Search. And if it effects, how much it really counts?
Thanks
======
blackboxxx
I'm a professional SEO but I haven't done a lot of testing with +1. I may
never. I think it's tacky and easily gamed.

That said, it's my understanding +1 is not a signal yet, but will be (albeit
of little weight). Not worth worrying about.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I must be missing something. You're a professional SEO, you believe that at
some point in the future Google will in some way factor +1 button activity
into the search results, and yet you think it's not worth worrying about?
How... odd.

~~~
blackboxxx
Go ahead. Put that stupid +1 button on your website. Tell your mother and all
your friends to click on it.

I hope you're my competition :)

------
sunspeck
Yes, it will be.

[http://searchengineland.com/googles-matt-cutts-live-
webchat-...](http://searchengineland.com/googles-matt-cutts-live-
webchat-78570)

Cutts confirmed what Google said when the +1 button launched: Google will use
+1 activity to influence its search results.

“It’s definitely a signal we’re paying a lot of attention to,” Cutts said. “It
has tons of potential. It looks very promising.”

~~~
p3rs3us
Isn't it considered to be a signal which might help personalizing instead of
influencing the entire general search criteria?

